# ? for the fall Saugeye pros



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

At what depth are the feeding Saugeyes at this time of year, on the East central inland lakes of OHIO and is anyone doing any good now?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would target shallows around points and nothing more than 12' of water.If your not trolling pound the lakes main shorline.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on the lake. Piedmont--early and late in the day, low light periods, concentrate on outside weed edges in 5 to 10 FOW. During the day, especiallyb on sunny days, drop out and troll crankbaits on leadcore in 19-26 FOW. Tappan--try jerkbaits and shallow cranks on shallow rock and gravel before and at daybreak. Move to 18-24 FOW in the day with bladebaits. Atwood, again shallow in low light periods and deep, 24-29 FOW in the daytime. Clendenning--cranks in the shallows on roadbeds and along rip-rap in low light and deep hardbottom edges in the day. My best recent trips have been great for big fish in deep water. Now is the time of year to target wallhangers at Atwood, Tappan, and Clendenning and until the lakes are drawn down too far for most boats to launch without 4WD vehicles it will only get better.


----------

